# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Gesloten boek

## Petra717

Hoi Allemaal, 

De laatste tijd kom ik veel in aanmerking met mijn verleden. Mijn jeugd heeft heel wat te weeg gebracht, zowel fysiek als mentaal. 
Door mijn verleden/jeugd heb ik mezelf leren te beschermen tegen de buitenwereld. Ik heb velen dierbaren verloren, waaronder 6 aan kanker. De problemen in mijn thuis situatie zijn destijds nauwlijks uitgesproken, er werdt ons de mentaliteit geleerd: vergeten, vergeten en nooit meer over praten= verdwenen. 
Hierdoor heb ik veel moeite om mijn gevoelens te uitten. Ik draag constant een 'masker', zodat alles goed met mij lijkt te gaan. Maar ondertussen? 
Al een ruime poos probeer ik meer mensen in mijn omgeving te vertrouwen en mijn gevoel toe te vertrouwen. Op de een of andere manier lukt dit mij niet. Ik ben bang om mezelf aan ze te hechten, omdat hoe meer ik me aan mensen hecht, moe meer ik bang ben om nog meer dierbaren te verliezen. En mijn gevoel durf ik niet te uitten uit angst voor andermans reactie. Regelmatig stond ik op het punt om mijn vriend (inmiddels ex) te vertellen wat er in me om ging, waar ik mee zat, maar 9 van de 10 x kwam er niets uit, ik lukte simpel niet. Dit is tevens ook de reden dat hij het uit heeft gemaakt. Hij wou er voor me zijn, maar ik liet hem niet toe in mijn 'echte' wereld. En nu heb ik ook zoiets, waarom heb ik hem die dingen toevertrouwd? 
Weet iemand hier misschien raad mee? Hoe kan leren anderen te vertrouwen en mijn ware ik toe te vertrouwen, zonder de angst om ze te verliezen?

Toodels, 
Petra

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik weet niet echt een oplossing voor je probleem, hoewel ik het heel graag anders gehad. Ik heb het ook heel moeilijk met het uiten van mijn gevoelens, ook door mijn thuissituatie en andere dingen. Ook ik draag heel de dag een masker, overal waar ik zowat kom. Mensen denken dat ik het wel red, maar ze beseffen niet half hoe het er van binnen aan toe gaat. Ik heb het ook enorm moeilijk met het vertrouwen van mensen en het delen van mijn gevoelens. Jij hebt meer angst om mensen te verliezen, ik ook een beetje, maar ik wil hen gewoon ook niet lastigvallen. Ik begrijp heel goed hoe je je moet gevoeld hebben in je relatie. Je wil je vriend zo graag vertellen wat je allemaal voelt en wat er in je leeft. Maar het vertellen aan de mensen die je het liefst hebt is heel moeilijk. Ik heb op die manier ook mijn vriend verloren, omdat ik mijn gevoelens niet kon delen, hoe graag ik ook wou. Ik wou dat ik een kantklare oplossing voor je had. Maar ik denk dat vertrouwen in iemand hebben tijd vraagt en gewoon moet groeien. Het hangt ook af van de persoon die tegenover je staat. Ik wou dat ik zelf wist hoe het op te lossen, want ik zit er ook wat mee. 

In ieder geval veel succes !

Groetjes Sandra

----------


## marieke31

hoi, misschien is het een idee om met een psycholoog o0f zoiets te praten...
heb zelf ook veel psychische problemen gehad, dwangneurose, en ben daarvoor 6 jaar in therapie geweest, waaronder een jaar in een kliniek. dit klinkt heel heftig, maar het valt reuze mee. het is heel fijn om met een professioneel iemand over zulke dingen te praten en misschien kan je zo alles wat meer op een rijtje krijgen. ik had ook moeite met mensen te vertrouwen en ben toch een heel eind gekomen door de psychische hulp. ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!!
groetjes marieke

----------


## Petra717

> hoi, misschien is het een idee om met een psycholoog o0f zoiets te praten...
> heb zelf ook veel psychische problemen gehad, dwangneurose, en ben daarvoor 6 jaar in therapie geweest, waaronder een jaar in een kliniek. dit klinkt heel heftig, maar het valt reuze mee. het is heel fijn om met een professioneel iemand over zulke dingen te praten en misschien kan je zo alles wat meer op een rijtje krijgen. ik had ook moeite met mensen te vertrouwen en ben toch een heel eind gekomen door de psychische hulp. ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!!
> groetjes marieke


Hoi marike, 

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Poeh! het klinkt idd heftig. 
Ik denk dat een psychologe niet verkeerd zou zijn. Ik heb meerdere malen ook op het punt gestaan, maar ik krabbelde telkens terug. Op z'on moment komen de nare reacties van personen die ik in vertrouwen nam (die het verkeerd op vatte), naar boven. Wel ben loop ik bij een vertrouwenspersoon maar ook haar kan ik niet alles vertellen :Frown:  , op de een of andere manier lukt het mij niet. Hoe graag ik ook zou willen. Op papier schrijf ik mijn diepste gevoelens, dit doe ik in boek , dicht, dagboek en verhaal vorm. Schrijven is echt mijn uitlaat klep. Om deze reden heb ik mijn vertrouwenspersoon ook als eens geschreven. Mijn ex vriend en ik legde onze gevoelens ook wel eens uit via teksten van muziek of gedichten. Maar diep in mij laten kijken en dan ook alles vrij geven, dat lukt mij (nog) niet.

liefs, 
petra

----------


## Wendy

Wat goed dat je je wel kan uiten in teksten. Ook al kan je het niet zeggen tegen iemand in persoon. Je houdt het niet in je; je schrijft het op. 10 jaar geleden was ik heel gesloten, maar dan voornamelijk naar jongens. Mijn ervaring is ook dat ik makkelijk met vrouwen praat. Misschien is praten met een vriendin een start. Want vrouwen voelen elkaar toch beter aan en hoef je niet zoveel woorden te gebruiken. Als ik zo jou verhaal lees heb ik wel het idee dat jij weet wie je wel kan vertrouwen en wie niet. Dus moet je hierin vertrouwen in jezelf. Hou in gedachten dat je een vriendschap iets nieuws geeft, want je deelt iets met iemand. Durf te hechten. Het ligt eraan waar je voor jezelf de nadruk op legt. Leg je de nadruk op het feit dat je iemand weer kan verliezen of dat je een vriendschap opbouwt. Ja de vriendschap kan eindigen en dan kan je toch denken ondanks de pijn: We hebben iets moois gehad samen. Ik heb ook veel dierbaren verloren en een positieve gedachte aan de dierbaren hebben me toch geholpen. Het is een lange weg en je hebt het ook niet zo te pakken, maar zo langzamerhand ben ik het gaan accepteren. Dat neemt niet weg dat de pijn niet terug komt. Misschien is het ook zo dat je niet te bang moet zijn voor pijn. Want pijn voelen betekend ook dat je vreugde kan voelen. Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan en ga vooral door met schrijven.

----------


## Petra717

> Hey, 
> 
> Ik weet niet echt een oplossing voor je probleem, hoewel ik het heel graag anders gehad. Ik heb het ook heel moeilijk met het uiten van mijn gevoelens, ook door mijn thuissituatie en andere dingen. Ook ik draag heel de dag een masker, overal waar ik zowat kom. Mensen denken dat ik het wel red, maar ze beseffen niet half hoe het er van binnen aan toe gaat. Ik heb het ook enorm moeilijk met het vertrouwen van mensen en het delen van mijn gevoelens. Jij hebt meer angst om mensen te verliezen, ik ook een beetje, maar ik wil hen gewoon ook niet lastigvallen. Ik begrijp heel goed hoe je je moet gevoeld hebben in je relatie. Je wil je vriend zo graag vertellen wat je allemaal voelt en wat er in je leeft. Maar het vertellen aan de mensen die je het liefst hebt is heel moeilijk. Ik heb op die manier ook mijn vriend verloren, omdat ik mijn gevoelens niet kon delen, hoe graag ik ook wou. Ik wou dat ik een kantklare oplossing voor je had. Maar ik denk dat vertrouwen in iemand hebben tijd vraagt en gewoon moet groeien. Het hangt ook af van de persoon die tegenover je staat. Ik wou dat ik zelf wist hoe het op te lossen, want ik zit er ook wat mee. 
> 
> In ieder geval veel succes !
> 
> Groetjes Sandra



Heey Sandra, 

Ik lees heel erg veel herkenning in je verhaal! Op de een of andere manier is dat een steuntje in de rug; dat je niet enige bent. 
Mijn ex en ik hebben vorige week onze laatste dingen uitgesproken. Toen heb ik hem eindelijk een ding kunnen vertellen wat mij erg bezig hield de laatste tijd. Hij schrok en snapte eindelijk waar ik zat met mijn gedachten, maar snapte totaal niet waarom ik het niet tegen hem kon uitten. Ook dat heb ik hem kunnen vertellen. De laatste keer (in december) dat ik hem iets in grootste vertrouwen had verteld, nam hij dit nogal vreemd op. Alsof het niet waar kon zijn, ik heb hem toen ook gevraagd om het tussen ons te houden, dit omdat ik er zelf nog aan moest wennen. Al snel bleek dat hij dit niet deed. Later bleek dat hij dit deedt omdat hij niet goed wist hoe te reageren, het was zo nieuw voor hem. 
Naast dat ik al de grootste moeite had om iemand te vertrouwen en mij ei eruit te gooien, was dit het boek die de stapel opnieuw deed omvallen... opnieuw waren mijn deuren en ramen gesloten en was 'masker' volledig op Opnieuw had ik het gevoel er alleen voor te staan. Ik geef hem niet de schuld, want het is wat ik zelf op moet zien te lossen (met iemand die ik volledig kan vertrouwen). Hij heeft een goed hart en bedoelde het goed, dat weet ik en daarom neem ik het hem ook niet kwalijk. Sinds het uit is er een last van me schouders gegaan. Hij heeft eindelijk mijn gevoel, waar ik hem in december over in vertrouwen nam, geaccepteerd en geloofd mij nu ook. Wat ik fijn vind, maar dat hij niet genoeg had aan mijn verhaal, maar eerst moest horen dat zijn moeder ook zulke ervaringen heeft gehad voordat hij mij kon geloven. Geloven dat het gevoel echt bestaat en niet een gespeeld of verzonnen iets. De keuze om deze relatie beëindigen, was nodig om dit verhaal van zijn moeder te horen en mij te begrijpen. Voor mij was het nodig om mij weer vrij te kunnen voelen. Dit klinkt heel gek, want ik was echt dol op hem en nog steeds. Maar ik moest steeds meer moeite doen op niet terug te vallen, in mijn fouten van 5 jaar geleden. Voor mij en hem is er nu de rust dat het uit is. Dit neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat ik nog steeds de grootste moeite heb om mijn innerlijk toe te vertrouwen. Maar het heeft het doel wel weer een stapje dichterbij gezet. Wat ik hier opnieuw van heb geleerd is te vertrouwen op mijn gevoel, ookal gaat het soms tegen mijn verstand in! 
Ik ben het waard, ik ben iemand met persoonlijkheid en kracht! Wie dit niet ziet of niet wil zien, is mijn vriendschap en/of liefde niet waard! 
Ik hoop dat jij ook iets aan dit laatste ook wat hebt. Want het eerste wat je nodig hebt om te uit deze 'gewoonte' te komen is zelfvertrouwen en moed! Waag de gok, vertouw op je gevoel en leer van je fouten!

Liefs Petra

----------


## Petra717

> Wat goed dat je je wel kan uiten in teksten. Ook al kan je het niet zeggen tegen iemand in persoon. Je houdt het niet in je; je schrijft het op. 10 jaar geleden was ik heel gesloten, maar dan voornamelijk naar jongens. Mijn ervaring is ook dat ik makkelijk met vrouwen praat. Misschien is praten met een vriendin een start. Want vrouwen voelen elkaar toch beter aan en hoef je niet zoveel woorden te gebruiken. Als ik zo jou verhaal lees heb ik wel het idee dat jij weet wie je wel kan vertrouwen en wie niet. Dus moet je hierin vertrouwen in jezelf. Hou in gedachten dat je een vriendschap iets nieuws geeft, want je deelt iets met iemand. Durf te hechten. Het ligt eraan waar je voor jezelf de nadruk op legt. Leg je de nadruk op het feit dat je iemand weer kan verliezen of dat je een vriendschap opbouwt. Ja de vriendschap kan eindigen en dan kan je toch denken ondanks de pijn: We hebben iets moois gehad samen. Ik heb ook veel dierbaren verloren en een positieve gedachte aan de dierbaren hebben me toch geholpen. Het is een lange weg en je hebt het ook niet zo te pakken, maar zo langzamerhand ben ik het gaan accepteren. Dat neemt niet weg dat de pijn niet terug komt. Misschien is het ook zo dat je niet te bang moet zijn voor pijn. Want pijn voelen betekend ook dat je vreugde kan voelen. Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan en ga vooral door met schrijven.


Ej wendy, 

Bedankt voor je lieve bericht! Ik heb er zeker wat aan :Smile: ). Het idd de angst om weer die pijn te voelen, de pijn van verlies of terleurstelling. Monteel gaat alweer een stukje beter met me. Dat het uit is met mijn ex, kan ik nu in een positief daglicht zien. De vriendschap met mijn beste vriendin is nog sterker geworden. Die avond dat het uit was, heeft zij juist de liefde aan een ander verklaard. Dus had ze ook heel wat te vertellen... De afgelopen tijd hebben we elkaar heel erg veel gesteund, we hebben onwijs veel lol gehad :Wink: ). Het grappigste dat er nu door de klas gaat, dat wij 2 nu een lesbisch stel zijn;P. Dit nadat wij op ski-trip in elkaars armen lagen te slapen (zo lagen we beide zacht). Er werdt sowieso al veel geroddeld over ons, wat ons niet zo veel kan schelen. Het laat ons koud, zolang wij maar weten hoe het zit :Wink: . Wij hebben nu zoiets, we laten hun lekker in hun droom... wij weten dat het anders zit en hebben ondertussen de grootste lol om hun opvattingen :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: .
Zij is de enige waarbij ik het gevoel heb dat ik haar alles kan vertellen, dit is wederzijds wat we beiden daarom ook koesteren. Deze gedachte was even op de loop. Maar het terug... 
Ik ben nog wel een gesloten boek, maar niet bij haar. soms wel, maar dan weet zij wat te doen. Wat mijn probleem nog steeds is dat ik mijn moeder (of een belangrijk persoon voor mij) ook wil kunnen vertellen, wat mij dwars zit, ookal is het alleen iets heel kleins. zoals dat ik slechte dag op school had of gewoon moe ben na een dag werken of als ik giga oorpijn heb en te moe ben om nog maar iets te doen en wil slapen. 

toodles 
Petra

----------


## Wendy

Heel goed dat je niets aantrekt van wat anderen over jou en je vriendin roddelen. Jullie hebben in ieder geval iets aan elkaar. Toen ik 20 jaar was heb ik het ook uit gemaakt met een jongen om ruimte te krijgen. Hoe dol ik ook op hem was, maar ik liep vast met mijn emoties en het kunnen uiten. Een jaar later heb ik iemand ontmoet waarbij ik me langzaam kon open stellen. Hij wist precies hoe hij met mij moest omgaan. Wanneer ik ruimte nodig had en wanneer ik op mijn hakkelige manier iets kon uiten. Nu is het zo dat ik hem alles zo floep kan vertellen als mij iets dwarsligt. Wat ik heb ontdekt is dat jejezelf niet moet forseren. Je voelt vanzelf of je een jongen kan vertrouwen en of hij je een veilig gevoel kan geven. Vertrouw daarin echt op jezelf. Wat je moeder betreft: Wat houd je tegen om niet tegen haar te vertellen hou je je voelt?

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Het is idd een steun als je te horen krijgt dat je niet de enigste bent. Ik ben heel blij voor je dat je hebt kunnen praten met hem. Het zal niet gemakkelijk geweest zijn. Je doet er zeker goed aan om hem de schuld niet te geven, want het is idd iets dat we zelf moeten oplossen en zeker en vast samen met iemand die je kan vertrouwen. Ik weet waar je over praat. Toen ik brak met mijn vriend heeft die vrijheid mij ook enorm geholpen. Je ziet die persoon heel graag maar toch is het voor jezelf gezonder om die vrijheid te hebben. Ik ben blij dat je hierdoor een stapje dichterbij gekomen bent. Dank je wel, ik ben er zeker wel iets mee hoor. En je hebt gelijk ook, wie het niet ziet is jou niet waard ! Dank je wel en veel succes nog !

Groetjes
Sandra

----------


## Petra717

Heey...., 

special to: wendy 
fijn om te horen dat je iemand heb gevonden waarmee je langzaam maar zeker je ei bij kwijt kunt en die weet hoe te hadnelen met jouw!... ik heb niet zoveel tijd dus zal leter nog op de vraag over me moeder in gaan....

Special to: sandra
you're welcome en jij ook bedankt!
Zijn om te horen dat ik niet de enige ben... 

toodles

----------


## Petra717

Specialy to Wendy, 

Wendy, je vroeg waarom ik me niet niet kan uitten t.o me moeder. 
Voordat mijn ouders gescheiden waren, waren wij beste vriendinnen, ik kon haar alles vertellen en anders om deed ze dat ook. Tijdens en na de scheiding veranderde enorm. Ze vertelde niets meer, vroeg niets meer, luisterde niet meer... Ik begreep wel dat ze het ook zwaar had, maar ik wou ervoor haar zijn! Onze gevoelens en de nare gebeurtenissen waren verboden onderwerpen. Soms dan ineens verwachte ze dat wij zomaar ons gevoel er op comando uit konden gooien, maar dat kon ik niet en nog steeds niet... 
Toen bij mijn beste vriend leukemie werdt geconstateerd. Werdt dit nog erger, de muur om haar heen werdt nog hoger en dikker. Ik voelde me alleen, onbegrepen, het niet waard ect. ik snapte er helemaal niets van. Mijn beste vriend overleed na een ziekte bed van 15 maanden. Mijn verdriet was zo sterk en door een reactie van haar, kreeg ik het gevoel dat mijn verdriet om hem niet mocht en dat ik sterk moest zijn. Zo hield ik anderen en mezelf 1,5 jaar lang voor de gek; dat alles goed met me ging en dat hij elke moment binnen kon stappen. 
7 jaar geleden kreeg ik een andere arts (andere ging met pensioen), mijn moeder kon haar niet accepteren en gaf haar geen kans, wat mijn gezondheid in de weg zat. Dus heb ik haar gevraagd om niet meer mee te gaan. En nog steeds kan ze deze arts niet accepteren en brengt dit veel spanningen. Mijn arts staat voor alles open, ook voor haar. Om haar heb ik ook al meerder second opinions gehad, maar ze blijft bij haar standpunt.
Door al deze gebeurtenissen zijn we inmiddels zo ver uit elkaaar gegroeid ddat het zo mis loopt dat ik al meerdere malen een poos uit huis ben geweest en dringend opzoek ben na een eigen plekje. 
Dit is het in grote lijnen, het is gewoon een ontzettende hoge boekenstapel met wisselwerkingen die is omgevallen.... Waarvan het mij niet lukt om de boeken door te lezen en aan de kant te leggen, omdat het alleen van mijn kant komt! 

Ik hoop dat je mijn verhaal een beetje begrijpt... 
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Dat gedicht 'een meisje' is echt heel erg pakkend,ontroerend en vol emoties...vooral omdat jij jezelf hier beschrijft als ik het goed heb?
weet dat er mensen zijn die van je houden,om je geven,met je meeleven en je willen helpen.....
Een van die mensen wil ik voor je zijn!!!
liefs en dikke knuf Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

> Dat gedicht 'een meisje' is echt heel erg pakkend,ontroerend en vol emoties...vooral omdat jij jezelf hier beschrijft als ik het goed heb?
> weet dat er mensen zijn die van je houden,om je geven,met je meeleven en je willen helpen.....
> Een van die mensen wil ik voor je zijn!!!
> liefs en dikke knuf Ag Xx



Lieve Agnes

Hele mooie en lieve reactie!
Je had het niet fout :Big Grin: , ik beschreef idd mijzelf... 
Ik schreef het toen ik tijdelijk uit huis was, wegens de wisselwerkingen met me moeder :Frown:  . Ze heeft het niet gelezen en krijgt het voorlopig niet te lezen. Dit omdat het op het moment meer kwaad dan goeds zal doen.
Er zijn genoeg mensen in mijn omgeving, die om me geven, meeleven en me willen helpen... maar dat is toch anders... dan steun en begrip van je familie (eigen vlees en bloed) En dan ben ik niet eens een familie-mens, de enige familie die mij er toe doet zijn me moeder, me zusje en oudere zus. Soms is het gewoon lekker om gewoon jezelf te kunnen zijn thuis en met een fijn gevoel richting huis te kunnen. Een veilig thuis gevoel kunnen ze niet geven... ...
XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Voor iedereen die het nog niet opgemerkt heeft;de topic:make it real,die Petra geopend heeft staat niet meer bij discussierubrieken,maar eronder bij de andere...
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

> Voor iedereen die het nog niet opgemerkt heeft;de topic:make it real,die Petra geopend heeft staat niet meer bij discussierubrieken,maar eronder bij de andere...
> grtjs Agnes


Hier ook bedankt voor de lieve tip en reactie! Echt top Agnes!!!

----------


## Katja

dag petra,
Ik herken mezelf ontzettend in je verhaal.
ik ben een persoon die erg open en gezellig lijkt, maar laat nooit iemand te veel in mijn territorium. Bij mij begon het ook in mijn kinderjaren. Mijn ouders hadden een vreselijk huwelijk waar wij aan blootgesteld werden. 
Zo werd ik een ochtend wakker en liep ik naar beneden en was de huiskamer totaal verwoest. Mijn ouders hadden weer es ruzie gehad en mijn ma had zich uitgereageerd op alles wat los en vastzat.
Mijn vader was een gokverslaafde, een leugenaar, een eersteklas vrouwenversierder. Toen ik 14 werd verliet mijn vader heel het gezin voor een andere vrouw. Dit heeft mij diep geraakt. Want hij verliet niet alleen mijn moeder maar zijn kinderen ook. 
Mijn vader en ik hebben tot de dag van vandaag nooit meer normaal contact gehad. Hij belt me wel eens maar echt contact heeft hij ook nooit opgenomen.
Mijn moeder leeft echt voor haar kinderen, maar ik heb me nooit begrepen gevoeld door haar. 
Ze is TE kritisch. Ik MOET aan haar eisen voldoen. Ze zal nooit kunnen accepteren dat ik gewoon ik ben. Ze heeft dagelijks kritiek op mijn gedrag, en geloof me, ik ben een erg rustig persoon met echt geen slecht gedrag. Ik ben gewoon ik. Ze vergelijkt me altijd met mijn oudere zus dus ik ben het zo spuugzat dat ik thuis ook altijd een masker opzet. Bij mijn vrienden en vriendinnen kan ik wel mezelf zijn.

ik heb sinds een paar maanden een relatie met een hele lieve jongen. Maar alles lijkt mij zo onrealistisch. Als hij me vertelt dat hij van me houdt vraag ik me af of hij niet gewoon liegt of waarom hij van me houdt. Paar dagen terug vertelde hij me wat ik voor hem betekende en ik keek hem aan en vroeg:''doe je nu nep ofso?''. Achteraf kreeg ik natuurlijk reuze spijt maar the damage is done.. Hij zegt altijd dat hij bij mij het gevoel krijgt dat ik er niets om geef. 
Ik geef er wel om maar durf er niet om te geven? klinkt onbegrijpelijk, maar als ik er 100% voor ga, ben ik bang dat hij me zal kwetsen. Dus ik ga er niet helemaal voor. 
Het lijkt ook alsof ik elke dag een bevestiging moet horen dat hij zoooveel van me houdt en dat hij me niet zal verlaten. Ik heb ook eerlijk gezegd dat ik bang ben etc. maar helemaal mijn angst vertellen zal ik niet doen.
Hij zal het toch niet begrijpen. Door de jaren heen heb ik gemerkt dat er niet veel mensen zijn die je begrijpen en die niet meteen op je neer gaan kijken.

ik hou mijn masker voorloper nog wel op. Ik heb gemerkt dat mensen de waarheid niet aankunnen. Dat ze niet meteen willen weten wat er onder die masker schuilt. Sterker nog, ik wil het vaak zelf niet eens accepteren wat voor een frustratie/verdriet ik met me meesjouw. 
Ik probeer het allemaal een plaats te geven. En ja, zoals jij schreef: iemand moet je liefde wel waardig zijn.. 
Mijn huidige vriend weet misschien vrij weinig over mijn pijnlijke jeugd (ik heb het wel geprobeerd te vertellen maar ik merkte al heel gauw op dat hij er niets van snapte en/of dat hij er niets mee kon) maar hij is wel erg geduldig met me en houdt ook heel veel van me. 
Hij doet ook alles om mijn vertrouwen te winnen. Ik hoop dat hij voor altijd zo zal blijven.. je weet maar nooit.. 

veel sterkte ermee!! ikw eet echt hoe je je voelt.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Katja, 

Ik moet je daar 100% gelijk in geven. Ook ik heb ondervonden dat mensen het niet makkelijk begrijpen maar wel vlug op je neerkijken. Ook de situatie met je vriend begrijp ik. Ik heb dat probleem ook, en vroeger gehad met mijn vriend. Hij vertelde me ook altijd hoeveel hij van me hield en telkens twijfelde ik of hij wel oprecht was. Dan begon ik me af te vragen of hij gewoon loog ofdat ik het me gewoon inbeeldde. Elke dag moest ik dat masker opzetten en uiteindelijk heb ik opgegeven. 

Ik vind het erg dat mensen de waarheid niet aankunnen. Velen vragen hoe het met je gaat en automatisch antwoord ik dat alles goed is. Maar diegene die echt geïnteresseerd zijn zouden toch moeten zien dat het niet zo is. Ik heb ook veel dingen die ik dagelijks met me mee moet sleuren. Soms neem ik het niemand kwalijk, want er zijn momenten dat ik er zelf niets van begrijp en hoe kan je dan begrip verlangen van anderen ? Ik weet bijvoorbeeld dat ik hard aan mezelf moet werken en dat moet beginnen bij mezelf. Maar af en toe wat hulp van anderen zou toch mooi zijn. Het jammere is dat er niet veel mensen klaar staan om te luisteren en je dan ook nog te helpen. 

Veel sterkte !

groetjes 
sandra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Katja, 

Herken netals jouw veel in jouw verhaal!... je beschrijft een aantal dingen waar ik dezer dagen flink tegen aan liep... 




> _Mijn moeder leeft echt voor haar kinderen, maar ik heb me nooit begrepen gevoeld door haar. 
> Ze is TE kritisch. Ik MOET aan haar eisen voldoen. Ze zal nooit kunnen accepteren dat ik gewoon ik ben. Ze heeft dagelijks kritiek op mijn gedrag, en geloof me, ik ben een erg rustig persoon met echt geen slecht gedrag. Ik ben gewoon ik. Ze vergelijkt me altijd met mijn oudere zus dus ik ben het zo spuugzat dat ik thuis ook altijd een masker opzet. Bij mijn vrienden en vriendinnen kan ik wel mezelf zijn._


Heel herkenbaar... Mijn moeder leeft/ leefde echt voor haar kinderen na de scheiding. Ze heeft eigenlijks alles moeten op offeren voor ons. Dit was zeker niet makkelijk voor haar, ben haar hier zeker dankbaar voor en zal dit ook nooit vergeten! 
Ze laat duidelijk merken dat ze zodra je 17 bent, ze vind dat je het huis uit mag en voor jezelf mag zorgen. Ze gaat ervan uit dat je zonder enige uitleg begrijpt wat er allemaal bij komt kijken als je 18 wordt, met de verzekeringen, IBg, studiefinaniciering, belasting, kosten voor school ect... Me zusje is bijna 18 en vroeg me moeder laats, of ze haar even wou helpen met de aanvraag voor de studiefinaciering. Krijg ze ijskoud een nee te horen, je bent oud en wijs genoeg! Ik help me zusje hier nu mee...
Vorig jaar heb ik i.v.m gezondheidsredenen mijn opleiding met een jaar moeten verlengen, dit viel niet in goede aarde bij mijn moeder. Ik heb gefaald t.o haar. Nu helemaal nu het erop lijkt dat ook dit jaar niet volledig kan afsluiten, opnieuw door gezondheids redenen. Mijn moeder vertel ik heel weinig, over mijzelf, school en medische gesteldheid. Tot kort wist ze niet dat ik begonnen met alternatieve geneeswijze. Dat ik in de laatste 2 maanden 3x geopereerd ben, waarvan 1x met spoed... ze weet het maar van 1. Laatst vroeg ze waarvoor die medicijnen allemaal waren en ik zei: wat dacht je van voor me oren? Ze vroeg waarvoor het allemaal was.. ik uitleggen.. Krijg ik naar me hoofd geslingerd dat het ook altijd hetzelfde liedje is met mijn arts. 
Daarna begon ze te zeuren over dat ik maar het huis uit moest gaan, dat ik meer moest bijdragen aan het onderhoud van het huis, dat ik moest gaan sparen... Heb gewoon even hoge kosten door alles dan als ik uit huis zou zijn! 




> _met een hele lieve jongen. Maar alles lijkt mij zo onrealistisch. Als hij me vertelt dat hij van me houdt vraag ik me af of hij niet gewoon liegt of waarom hij van me houdt. Paar dagen terug vertelde hij me wat ik voor hem betekende en ik keek hem aan en vroeg:''doe je nu nep ofso?''. Achteraf kreeg ik natuurlijk reuze spijt maar the damage is done.. Hij zegt altijd dat hij bij mij het gevoel krijgt dat ik er niets om geef. 
> Ik geef er wel om maar durf er niet om te geven? klinkt onbegrijpelijk, maar als ik er 100% voor ga, ben ik bang dat hij me zal kwetsen. Dus ik ga er niet helemaal voor. 
> Het lijkt ook alsof ik elke dag een bevestiging moet horen dat hij zoooveel van me houdt en dat hij me niet zal verlaten. Ik heb ook eerlijk gezegd dat ik bang ben etc. maar helemaal mijn angst vertellen zal ik niet doen.
> Hij zal het toch niet begrijpen. Door de jaren heen heb ik gemerkt dat er niet veel mensen zijn die je begrijpen en die niet meteen op je neer gaan kijken._


Heel herkenbaar... om diezelfde angst die jij hebt, is mijn vorige relatie dus geëindigd! probeer je open te stellen! soms moet je je verstand/angst gewoon even op nul zetten! Je weet dat hij om je geeft! Je houdt zeker van hem! Gun je zelf ook een beetje geluk! je verdient het meid! je bent het waard! Trek dan even niets van je moeders mening aan, jij bent jij! Jij bent goed zoals je bent!!!




> _ik hou mijn masker voorloper nog wel op. Ik heb gemerkt dat mensen de waarheid niet aankunnen. Dat ze niet meteen willen weten wat er onder die masker schuilt. Sterker nog, ik wil het vaak zelf niet eens accepteren wat voor een frustratie/verdriet ik met me meesjouw. 
> Ik probeer het allemaal een plaats te geven. En ja, zoals jij schreef: iemand moet je liefde wel waardig zijn.. 
> Mijn huidige vriend weet misschien vrij weinig over mijn pijnlijke jeugd (ik heb het wel geprobeerd te vertellen maar ik merkte al heel gauw op dat hij er niets van snapte en/of dat hij er niets mee kon) maar hij is wel erg geduldig met me en houdt ook heel veel van me. 
> Hij doet ook alles om mijn vertrouwen te winnen. Ik hoop dat hij voor altijd zo zal blijven.. je weet maar nooit.._


Je beschrijft mijn gedachten hier letterlijk neer! een beetje eng om te lezen. 
heb even geen woorden meer! 

Jij ook veel sterkte! en zet 'm op meid! 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

Heey allemaal! 

Hier weer even een berichtje van mij! 
Heb een halfjaar bij een peut gelopen waar ik me totaal niet prettig bij voelde! Toch heb ik pas na een half jaar (tot haar ergenis) het contact met haar kunnen verbreken. Ik hield me voor dat het een stukje onzekerheid, angst was, dat ik door mocht doorstaan. Hield me voor dat het aan mij lag... Nu weet ik dat het niet zo was! 
Na veel zoeken ben ik bij een andere psych beland, omdat ik zeker ervan zou zijn dat ik goed zat, bombardeerde ik haar met vragen over haar manier van werken ect... Vreemd genoeg en vol verbazing waren al haar antwoorden de juiste die mij keer op keer de rust gaven. Ze verklaarde me niet voor gek, nam me vragen serieus, beantwoorden ze allemaal even serieus. 
Nou heb ik bij haar me intake (= 2 gesprekken) net afgerond! Vanaf het eerste moment was het al goed! Ben ontzettend blij met haar :Smile: . Ze is eerlijk, open, conseqent, duidelijk, weet wat ik aan haar heb, vriendelijk, proffesioneel, eigenlijk alles wat je maar wens! We zitten helemaal op 1 lijn :Smile:  en voel me helemaal veilig bij haar!
Gister had ik me 2e intakegesprek, ging heel goed. Heeft me weer de moed ingesproken, die ik nodig had! Ze ziet in dat er nog heel wat te verwerken is, dat er nog een lange weg te gaan is. Ze zei heel eerlijk, ook niet goed te weten waar te beginnen, maar gewoon te willen beginnen. 
En jah ik zal toch ergens mogen beginnen. Ze zei verder dat ze geschrokken was van de hoeveelheid wat ik had meegemaakt, aangezien ik nog maar 21 ben. Hoe ik dit zolang heb volgehouden? Mijn antwoord is heel simpel; puur door te overleven, me veel storten op school en me werk. Alleen nu me werk meer me werk wordt, dus niet me lust en me leven.. en school, puur is om me papiertje. Ik nu vrienden heb waar ik veel energie vandaan haal. Realiseer ik me nu heel goed hoe ik de afgelopen jaren en me jeugd puur aan het overleven en aan het vluchten ben geweest. Die realisatie doet pijn, laat je schrikken als je terug kijkt. Wetend dat er heel veel mag veranderen en wetend dat je nog vele malen in het verleden mag gaan proeten om het te verwerken voor ik het achter me kan laten. Ik weet dat het nodig is, maar het liefst kruip ik weer diep in me eigen veilige schulp :Frown: . Ik doe me best om niet in me schulp te kruipen door zo open mogelijk te zijn en me fijne vrienden en me vriend te vragen om hulp. En hopelijk lukt het zo om niet terug in me eigen toch wel heel veilig voelende schulp te kruipen.

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Francesco

Hoe is het nu met je?

----------


## Petra717

@ Francesco,

Als allereerst Thanks For Asking! (mag ik stiekem vragen vanwaar deze vraag, ikke is beetje nieuwsgierig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )


Zoals je kunt zien ben ik hier alweer een poosje moderator, wat ik overigs heel erg leuk vind :Smile: ! 
Met therapie gaat het goed, sta op het moment op de wachtlijst voor doorverwijzing. De doorverwijzing is nodig om te beginnen met het verwerken van het verleden. Afgesproken is dat ik de komende periode ter overbrugging blijf bij me huidige psychologe. We blijven samen werken aan de rust & veiligheid in mijn leven. De rust & veiligheid is de laatste paar maanden langzaam aan toch bij beetjes gekomen, wat een heel positief punt is! 
Ben er nog lang niet, maar het begin is er! 
De afgelopen maanden waren dan wel bom vol veranderingen, toch heb ik hier en daar me rust kunnen vinden. Even in een diep dal gezakt, waardoor ik was gestopt met school. Afgelopen week ben ik hier om financieële redenen weer mee gestart. Heel erg blij ben ik er niet mee, maar soms mag je dingen doen, die je liever niet doet. Dusjah dan maar puur voor het papiertje? 

En jah de maand januari is voor mij niet favoriete maand, krijg dan vaak nog de klap na van de december maand, maar dit jaar gaat het aardig. 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Francesco

Mijn interesse was gewekt omdat je zo duidelijk omschreef hoe belangrijk het is om te erkennen dat het met de ene therapeut klikt en met de andere niet. Vaak is het een drempel om aan te geven dat je je niet goed voelt binnen een hulpverleningssituatie. Dat zou veel vaker moeten gebeuren. Mijn complimenten dus. 
Ook voor het vervolg vanje verhaal: blijven doorgaan en je gaat een prettig leven tegemoet. Dat papiertje zal later zijn nut blijken te hebben.
Alle goeds.

----------

